# From a DRZ to a DEH-80PRS...will I be dissappointed?



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

In my last install, I ran a DRZ-9255 and absolutely loved the clean sound from that unit. (I've also previously used a Denford 8250m and an old Sony ES CDX-C780)
I am currently planning a new install in a different vehicle, and I'm looking hard at the new Pioneer deh-80PRS. I know it doesn't have quite as much flexibility in the tuning department (3-way active vs 4-way, etc), but what I'm concerned omst about is the sound. How will this compare sound wise to the other top units out there (p99rs, DRZ, etc) ?
My only other hang up is the crossover settings...why oh why can't they have more HPF settings on the MID section of these? If you want to run a 3-way active system up front, the highest you can cross your mids at is 250hz. Would love a few more optoins up there as it makes running a 3" driver (which is much easier to install) much harder.


----------



## Lars Ulriched (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: From a DRZ to a DEH-90PRS...will I be dissappointed?*

Just made a move from DRZ to P90RS....Not regretting at all....but will still be keeping my DRZ....each have their own strength...but P90 is better...


----------



## my7707797 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: From a DRZ to a DEH-90PRS...will I be dissappointed?*

Dude,
Are you asking about DEH-80PRS or DEX-P90RS.
New DEH-P80PRS plastic is selling for 300-350 BNIB, while DRZ9255 is about 3 times at cost. 
What about P90 it's very good item. I heard both. It depends from which amps and s[eakers consist system. In example, I heard fully 3-way brax monobrand system running from P90. It was great sound without "soul". Many people and me too keeping thier DRZ9255(HX-D2) because it has amazing incomparable its own sound. So, If you're asked about 80PRS it's another level (I'm sure that you meant this HU). Don't compare it with greatest HU IMHO.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: From a DRZ to a DEH-90PRS...will I be dissappointed?*

Yes, i was referring to the deh-80PRS, NOT the dex-p90rs.
The new $350 one...


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: From a DRZ to a DEH-90PRS...will I be dissappointed?*

Bit confused with your first post regarding running a 3" mid @ 250hz?


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: From a DRZ to a DEH-90PRS...will I be dissappointed?*



captainobvious said:


> If you want to run a 3-way active system up front, the highest you can cross your mids at is 250hz. Would love a few more optoins up there as it makes running a 3" driver (which is much easier to install) much harder.


Well, the only way to run a 3-way front off the deck is to have another crossover in the mix. 

*Example A*
Add a 2-way crossover to devide the signal between the midrange and midbass.

*Low LPF:* 80Hz - Down

*Mid HPF:* 80Hz
(2-Way Crossover): 400Hz
*Mid LPF:* 4KHz

*High HPF:* 4KHz - Up


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: From a DRZ to a DEH-90PRS...will I be dissappointed?*



nigeDLS said:


> Bit confused with your first post regarding running a 3" mid @ 250hz?


Im referring to the high pass filter setting for the midrange/wideband driver. Running it from 250hz on up...


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: From a DRZ to a DEH-90PRS...will I be dissappointed?*



WLDock said:


> Well, the only way to run a 3-way front off the deck is to have another crossover in the mix.
> 
> *Example A*
> Add a 2-way crossover to devide the signal between the midrange and midbass.
> ...


But the deck handles a 3-way active front already...with no need to add an additional crossover network UNLESS you don't tlike the crossover settings available on the deck. I just wish the MID HPF could extend higher than 250hz, is all.


EDIT: I think you were assuming a subwoofer was in the mix- not the case. This would be for a Midbass + Midrange + Tweeter, OR Midbass + wideband
If I wanted to run a sub, I would simply use the crossover on the sub amp. But it's very likely I wont need to run one...time will tell.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I edited the title.

- Erin


----------



## SkodaTeam (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, you will be dissappointed.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

SkodaTeam said:


> Yes, you will be dissappointed.


Have you used the 80PRS in your system?


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

There have been no bad reviews as far as sq goes with the 80. Although its in a lower price range it offers great features in the sq department. Try it out, if you don't like it sell it for a very small loss. Even if the sound isn't up to par the updated features might compensate for it. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

captainobvious said:


> I think you were assuming a subwoofer was in the mix- not the case. This would be for a Midbass + Midrange + Tweeter, OR Midbass + wideband
> If I wanted to run a sub, I would simply use the crossover on the sub amp. But it's very likely I wont need to run one...time will tell.


I guess myself and Pioneer did assume a sub was in the mix. 250 Hz on a 3" might be ugly...you may have to use the amps HP crossover if it has one. As far as sound...have yet to hear this deck but the previous PRS decks are good sounding products....but the Clarion and the P99 have the high price for a reason. If you keep that in mind you will not be disappointed...the Pioneer might even suprise you...given its low price.


Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

WLDock said:


> I guess myself and Pioneer did assume a sub was in the mix. 250 Hz on a 3" might be ugly...you may have to use the amps HP crossover if it has one. As far as sound...have yet to hear this deck but the previous PRS decks are good sounding products....but the Clarion and the P99 have the high price for a reason. If you keep that in mind you will not be disappointed...the Pioneer might even suprise you...given its low price.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


Yup, makes sense. I wouldnt be as worried about the 250hz crossover point if I was running the FR88/FR89 3"ers as they have plenty of xmax to handle that range without worries of over-excursion death. The W3-1364SA is another story though...Oh well, if I burn them up it will give me an excuse to need an upgrade


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

duro78 said:


> There have been no bad reviews as far as sq goes with the 80. Although its in a lower price range it offers great features in the sq department. Try it out, if you don't like it sell it for a very small loss. Even if the sound isn't up to par the updated features might compensate for it.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk



Yup, not like I'd be out much. I just ordered the 80PRS and I'll see what it can do shortly


----------



## SkodaTeam (Feb 26, 2009)

captainobvious said:


> Have you used the 80PRS in your system?


yes, they are just diferent classes, night and day diference for me  The DRZ is truly one of the best HU.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

It's funny I found this post.... I had almost considered the same change.. I kinda miss the ability to run USB etc even though the SQ loss through MP3 it was easier then swapping CD's all the time. I ended up getting the 6 disk changer with optical cable.. Now I really love this setup.. I got 2 cartridges so that helps also. Another thing would have been having HD Radio.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Since the 80 is at a lower price than the 800 was I wonder if the components are as good. I switched from the 800 go the DRZ & heard a pretty substantial difference, but the 800 still sounded dn good. The only thing that really erks me about the DRZ is the 18db slope crossovers. Why couldn't they used 24db? The 5 band PEQ is a nice tool if you know how to use it properly (I was intimidated by it).  I use the P01 now & love it! I have a trusty backup in the DRZ though.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

P99/800prs/80prs all measure pretty much the same. 


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## texasman1973 (Feb 19, 2012)

ok captn. any reviews? what is your initial thoughts of the 80prs. are you happy?


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

I just made the swap.. if you have a DRZ already.. don't make the swap. This unti doesn't sound near as warm as the DRZ.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> I just made the swap.. if you have a DRZ already.. don't make the swap. This unti doesn't sound near as warm as the DRZ.


In your biased sighted opinion.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

t3sn4f2 said:


> In your biased sighted opinion.


Biased.. Have you heard and compared the two with the same setup? I think its you guys who are biased based on a bunch of graphs that can't tell you how you will hear it. You must understand.. I WANTED this to be a great deck with great sound but it's simple no competition for the DRZ. I am keeping it anyways.. it is badass because of all the extra functions.. SD, dual USB, ipod control, pandora, and honestly I don't see why ppl think its ugly. It's a good looking deck. I think with enough seat time the tune will come but I am saying overall sound flat for flat... DRZ is just better. It's my opinion and I am entitled to it. If you don't like it that is fine but don't sit there and call me biased.. which really makes zero sense because I plan on selling the DRZ anyway and hope a DSP will makeup the difference.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> Biased.. Have you heard and compared the two with the same setup? I think its you guys who are biased based on a bunch of graphs that can't tell you how you will hear it. You must understand.. I WANTED this to be a great deck with great sound but it's simple no competition for the DRZ. I am keeping it anyways.. it is badass because of all the extra functions.. SD, dual USB, ipod control, pandora, and honestly I don't see why ppl think its ugly. It's a good looking deck. I think with enough seat time the tune will come but I am saying overall sound flat for flat... DRZ is just better. It's my opinion and I am entitled to it. If you don't like it that is fine but don't sit there and call me biased.. which really makes zero sense because I plan on selling the DRZ anyway and hope a DSP will makeup the difference.


Being biased toward something is not always a conscious choice, and it certainly isn't a criticism. 

NwAvGuy: What We Hear

(Don't worry, no graphs there. )


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Being biased toward something is not always a conscious choice, and it certainly isn't a criticism.
> 
> NwAvGuy: What We Hear
> 
> (Don't worry, no graphs there. )


Thx, no matter how much I read.. it won't change my opinion of what I just heard. I played 5 songs all the way through before installing the 80prs and then played them on the 80prs. All songs from the dynaudio disk. They sound very different from each other. It's not even a subtle difference. I have managed to get it sounding better.. just need more seat time. Overall I love everything else about the deck...


----------



## lucky (Sep 25, 2009)

I had a chance to play with the 80prs, and it is one extremely cheaply built headunit. It may be the best bang for the buck out there as far as features and tune-ability go, but I'd never buy one. I'm far from the form > functionality set, but the cheapness is embarassing.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

lucky said:


> I had a chance to play with the 80prs, and it is one extremely cheaply built headunit. It may be the best bang for the buck out there as far as features and tune-ability go, but I'd never buy one. I'm far from the form > functionality set, but the cheapness is embarassing.


I wouldn't say extremely cheap. It closes tight.. all buttons are firm and so is the volume knob. The piece that feels cheap to me is the little rocker behind the volume knob. If they had put a little more $ into that piece and made it more solid the unit would feel a lot better. I love the way it looks and blends with my interior.. I still don't think it comes close to the DRZ I had in sound but that is my opinion.. everyone else has their own.


----------



## lucky (Sep 25, 2009)

Glad you like it. I'm a longtime user of P units, and IMO the 80prs is the cheapest feeling I have come across so far. Wherever I placed my finger on the unit, I got an immediate "tick" like when two cheap pieces of plastic touch. Maybe I'm just hyper sensitive to it, but that sound and feel to me is like nails on a chalkboard. Makes me cringe. I'm used to Pioneer's nice snicks and clicks. That ticking sound is horrible.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

lucky said:


> Glad you like it. I'm a longtime user of P units, and IMO the 80prs is the cheapest feeling I have come across so far. Wherever I placed my finger on the unit, I got an immediate "tick" like when two cheap pieces of plastic touch. Maybe I'm just hyper sensitive to it, but that sound and feel to me is like nails on a chalkboard. Makes me cringe. I'm used to Pioneer's nice snicks and clicks. That ticking sound is horrible.


For $300 its a killer budget SQ deck with a ton of options which sold me.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Personally The DRZ is better made, unless you need all the USB,IPHONE,MP3 and such ...

if you want decent SQ with **** tons of options get the Pioneer, if you strictly want some of the best SQ decks around and just listen to CD's get the DRZ.

Both have advantages


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

DAT said:


> Personally The DRZ is better made, unless you need all the USB,IPHONE,MP3 and such ...
> 
> if you want decent SQ with **** tons of options get the Pioneer, if you strictly want some of the best SQ decks around and just listen to CD's get the DRZ.
> 
> Both have advantages


Agreed.. big mistake getting rid of my DRZ even though I sold my 80 and have a headunit I like more than the DRZ now.. that DRZ was awesome in comparison.. you can show me a million graphs that says they shouldnt sound different.. your ears will know. It was night and day for me.


----------



## brandon. (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't mean to thread jack but how does the DRZ9255 stack up to the old DRX9255? The DRX is still my all time favorite head unit that I've owned and used extensively. IIRC it was built with McIntosh internals... It was wonderful, and probably (IMO of course) one of the best minimalistic looking decks ever built.


----------



## chargedtaco (Feb 27, 2008)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> I just made the swap.. if you have a DRZ already.. don't make the swap. This unti doesn't sound near as warm as the DRZ.


Agreed...I even picked the DRZ over the P99RS. Had both and decided to keep my DRZ. Don't know why but it just sounds better.
I like the DRZ so much I just picked up a Matt Roberts modded one.


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

The Drz sounds very good in basic mode but when you turn the dsp on it sounds very average. The DRX IMO is still the best sounding HU ever made. Clarion bought out a struggling McIntosh in the mid 90's. It is quite possible some McIntosh engineers helped with the design of the the DRX, but the McIntosh car audio line was all Clarion at least untill it was sold again.


----------



## chargedtaco (Feb 27, 2008)

brandon. said:


> I don't mean to thread jack but how does the DRZ9255 stack up to the old DRX9255? The DRX is still my all time favorite head unit that I've owned and used extensively. IIRC it was built with McIntosh internals... It was wonderful, and probably (IMO of course) one of the best minimalistic looking decks ever built.


If you haven't yet, go hear a DRZ. You will forget about the DRX9255.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

A lot of valuable visual impressions here. Thumbs-up, no harm in that.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

I have heard from someone I trust who has heard both that he likes the DRX over the DRZ. I loved my DRZ.. never heard a DRX.. my Sound Monitor to me sounds better than the DRZ or anything else I have owned. Paired with the Mosconi it will be a unit I keep for a while although I still want to try out the Alpine 7990.


----------

